# Why Nissan Wants to Keep All Its Latest Tech Affordable



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Cadillac’s Super Cruise system is seriously impressive and a major mile-marker on the road to fully autonomous vehicles. But Nissan is not taking the same approach with its upcoming technology.*
> 
> As groundbreaking as Cadillac Super Cruise is, it’s only offered on the brand’s flagship CT6 sedan,and then only on the highest trims.


Read more about the Why Nissan Wants to Keep All Its Latest Tech Affordable at AutoGuide.com.


----------

